# Where to get driver license WhatsApp +19173008136 ([email protected])



## realbrian95 (Dec 12, 2018)

if you're looking for where to buy USA/EU, ASIA, Australia driving license no more, you do not need to go through the entire government process or write a driving test when you already know how to drive, we also follow the government process of applying for your documents.
or via whatsapp: +1(917)-300-xxxx


----------



## tokatila (Dec 12, 2018)

I am. Please call me 555-PISSOFF.


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 12, 2018)

Sounds legit. After all, he's realbrian95, not the fakebrian95 scum.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 12, 2018)

realbrian95 said:


> if you're looking for where to buy USA/EU, ASIA, Australia driving license no more, you do not need to go through the entire government process or write a driving test when you already know how to drive, we also follow the government process of applying for your documents.
> or via whatsapp: +1(917)-300-8136



Great! I just sent you my social security number, credit card details, and my parents' bank account details. Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 12, 2018)

Hey Brian. If you promise folks a discount on some big orchestral sample library, you can have any data from them you want. Just a quick tip.


----------



## tokatila (Dec 12, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Hey Brian. If you promise folks a discount on some big orchestral sample library, you can have any data from them you want. Just a quick tip.



POWER legato will suffice.


----------



## Nao Gam (Dec 12, 2018)

Goddamnit I'm in Africa


----------



## Akarin (Dec 12, 2018)

I already have a driving license but maybe I can't interest you in another kind of deal? See, I'm a Nigerian prince and require a bit of help with transferring some gold...


----------



## TGV (Dec 12, 2018)

Driving with a bought license? How considerate of you. Do you have a cybermonday offer perhaps, or a group discount?


----------



## I like music (Dec 12, 2018)

Hi Real Brian,

Do you know how many round robins MSB will have?


----------



## rottoy (Dec 12, 2018)

I'm opting out unless this is a significant step up from N.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 12, 2018)

@Mike Greene please remember to include this thread in the next V.I. Control newsletter.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Dec 12, 2018)

Do we get a free commercial driver's license if we buy this regular driver licence before christmas? Is it resellable? Would you recommend it for epic driving?


----------



## Nao Gam (Dec 12, 2018)

Shredoverdrive said:


> Do we get a free commercial driver's license if we buy this regular driver licence before christmas? Is it resellable? Would you recommend it for epic driving?


I've heard the tremolo is "explosive".


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 12, 2018)

Interesting to me and no one else, it’s an NYC phone number.


----------



## NoamL (Dec 12, 2018)

*The 5 stages of VI-C*

1. I don't need an Australian driver's license. I already have all the Australian driver's licenses I need.

2. Wow that's a great deal on Australian driver's licenses.

3. Come to think of it I've never driven in Australia before. This deal on Australian driver's licenses could open up whole new vistas for my car.

4. Maybe I should get an Australian driver's license. After all I never know when I'll need one and this deal expires soon.

5. I have driver's licenses in fourteen countries and never drive anywhere.


----------



## asherpope (Dec 12, 2018)

Looking forward to the controversial Daniel James drive through video


----------



## SchnookyPants (Dec 12, 2018)

This guy is exactly right - I am "_looking to buy a driving license no more."
_
How does he know this stuff?


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 12, 2018)

SchnookyPants said:


> This guy is exactly right - I am "_looking to buy a driving license no more."
> _
> How does he know this stuff?


Uh oh-he’s reading your pants!


----------



## SchnookyPants (Dec 12, 2018)

So now I've got a pair of read pants? Great.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 12, 2018)

Schnooky and Read. Sounds like a 70’s cop show.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 12, 2018)

Does it have POWER legato??


----------



## Nao Gam (Dec 13, 2018)

asherpope said:


> Looking forward to the controversial Daniel James drive through video


"You want to roll with automatic transmission - unless you want manual so you can press a clutch, like an animal"


----------



## asherpope (Dec 13, 2018)

Nao Gam said:


> "You want to roll with automatic transmission - unless you want manual so you can press a clutch, like an animal"


"Ta-DAY we're learning how to drive on the left side of the road"


----------

